# CEL with P24A5 code. CA to TX drive to move next week.



## CACruze76 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hey all! Has anyone here had their CEL come on with a P24A5 code? The CEL came on today with that code on my 2017 Cruze TD and trying to figure out my next steps. 
I did replace my engine and cabin air filters the other day and cleaned my MAF sensor and got the P0101 code, but that's already been taken care of. Could the P24A5 code be related to this?
I'm moving and driving from Southern California to Houston next week and don't want there to be any issues. Vehicle seems to be running fine with no issues currently.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Read my discussion here: CEL and OBD2 codes that appeared today

GM has an updated EGR cooler assembly. If you still have the stock part on your car and are still within warranty, you might get it replaced by them free of charge.


----------

